# New here!



## Jayhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

How is everyone doing?

Ron


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Good, hows the new North Dakota life treating ya? I am archer109 from archerytalk


----------



## Jayhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi there,

All is good. Traveling around the state and seeing places.Not sure if I will get to hunt as a resident this year or not. Have not found a place to go to yet either.

How are you doing


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Good, probably have to wait for 6 months since registering with the state I believe. Lots of public land in the badlands when get residency, if still can't find a place and will travel, keep in touch. We are having an archery shoot in Watford City this weekend. Watch for signs when coming into town from the Badlands. Should be pretty good will be working so if show up let me know towards the end of the week. Bring up some of the Vortex binos and spotter if coming up, wanna try it out.


----------



## Jayhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

Will have to see. My 6 year old is having surgery Thursday. I appreciate the invite. I will find out this week on the whole residency thing.

Ron


----------

